# How do I get normal android back onto my phone?



## Citizen66 (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought this HTC desire HD a whileback second hand from amazon. When it arrived I discovered that whoever sold me it had put their own custom rom on it (rooted?) which wasn't particularly a problem until I wanted to do a factory reset in order to sell it. There was no option to reset it so I had to do hard reset but all that has managed to do is remove everything from the phone so now there isn't anything at all on it.

How the chuffin' fuck do I get an android operating system back onto it? I'm expecting it'll be a major headache.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you boot into recovery? Turn the phone off, and then hold the volume up and home buttons, and then power up. This should give you a menu (you might need to fanny about a bit with this - it's a bit like mashing a function key to get into Safe Mode on Windows).

What does the menu say?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:
			
		

> Can you boot into recovery? Turn the phone off, and then hold the volume up and home buttons, and then power up. This should give you a menu (you might need to fanny about a bit with this - it's a bit like mashing a function key to get into Safe Mode on Windows).
> 
> What does the menu say?



I went in there to do the hard reset but because the phone had been rooted it has wiped that off there leaving no operating system. I can still bring up that menu though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 13, 2013)

This XDA developers thread might help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=920876

although obviously you'd need to find the UK (rather than Australian) HBoot and Recovery images...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Seems more hassle than it's worth...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I went in there to do the hard reset but because the phone had been rooted it has wiped that off there leaving no operating system. I can still bring up that menu though.


 
And what does the recovery menu say?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Seems more hassle than it's worth...


 
Well if you aren't that bothered I suppose FFS


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> And what does the recovery menu say?


 
fastboot
recovery
factory reset
simlock
system info
image crc


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

I clicked recovery which led me to:

-apply update from sd card
-wipe data / factory reset (I did that)
-wipe cache partition
-install zip from sdcard
-backup and restore
-mounts and storage
-advanced
-power off
-go back


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2013)

Use the correct (network + country) thing from this link. http://shipped-roms.com/index.php?category=android&model=Bravo

It should be straight forward. You will lose all settings etc from the phone.

That's the Desire! Sorry!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Should be the same though, no?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I clicked recovery which led me to:
> 
> -apply update from sd card
> -wipe data / factory reset (I did that)
> ...


So get the right zip from the above link, place it as it is on the phone sd card, acess the menu above, wipe data, then cache, then install zip from SD card (i.e the one you've downloaded) then reboot.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2013)

Alternatively, download this -connect the phone, run the download and follow instructions.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Alternatively, download this -connect the phone, run the download and follow instructions.


 
That sounds easier! Will give it a whirl.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2013)

If you do decide to give up you can send it to me if you like


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

PDF Creator?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Alternatively, download this -connect the phone, run the download and follow instructions.


 
This installed PDF creator and optimizer pro! lol


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I clicked on some advert.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> This installed PDF creator and optimizer pro! lol


Really, what was the file you downloaded called?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Really, what was the file you downloaded called?


 
I clicked on an advert, ignore lol. 

Downloading proper thing now.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2013)

This is going well


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a bad habit of mine. I'll go to a page see a big DOWNLOAD and click it instead of reading the page properly. 

PC probably riddled with spyware now. Good job it's being relegated tomorrow to bit torrent duties only.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I clicked recovery which led me to:
> 
> -apply update from sd card
> -wipe data / factory reset (I did that)
> ...


 
OK, your phone lives!  Also what butchers said about the next step, but don't worry too much - it can pretty much always be got working again, even if you do something as dumb as flashing the wrong radio code (<=== me) (don't do this)


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

The software can't connect with my phone. I think the phone's usb is too fucked for it to happen. Oh well.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> The software can't connect with my phone. I think the phone's usb is too fucked for it to happen. Oh well.


 
Does your PC recognise that there's another device attached, even if it's just in a minimal way like assigning a drive letter?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Does your PC recognise that there's another device attached, even if it's just in a minimal way like assigning a drive letter?


 
The problem is the usb port pushes out the cable. So it's connect / disconnect / connect / disconnect. I forgot about that. _angel_ had a thread about that kind of shit.


----------



## elbows (Feb 13, 2013)

The sd card method doesnt sound very much effort to me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Getting a laptop tomorrow that iirc has a built in card reader. If so I'll whack the sd card in that and see if that works. Too difficult to do via usb.


----------



## Byrd_C (Feb 14, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> The problem is the usb port pushes out the cable. So it's connect / disconnect / connect / disconnect. I forgot about that. _angel_ had a thread about that kind of shit.


 
I had this on my ole Desire HD and in my case this was caused by an accumulation of lint in the phone's USB port. Have a close look at the port and try and scrape around a bit with a needle or something similar.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Byrd_C said:
			
		

> I had this on my ole Desire HD and in my case this was caused by an accumulation of lint in the phone's USB port. Have a close look at the port and try and scrape around a bit with a needle or something similar.



Cheers, will try that. I have a magnifying glass lamp too lol.


----------



## elbows (Feb 14, 2013)

So its got belly button fluff?


----------



## Fingers (Feb 19, 2013)

With the desire, you need to download a programme called gold card (which formats the SD card properly IIRC)  It is a bit iffy with some SD Cards, i had to buy a new Kingston brand card to get it working properly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm. I kind of want to keep the shit on my sd card. Could move it all over to my pc I suppose.


----------

